

Guess Which State Has The Fastest Internet Access? - F_J_H
http://www.businessinsider.com/guess-which-state-has-the-fastest-internet-access-2011-3?utm_source=Triggermail&utm_medium=email&utm_term=Silicon+Alley+Insider+Select&utm_campaign=SAI_Select_032311

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I don't know which colors are supposed to be hot, and they don't seem to
provide a scale. And I don't know where Delaware is.

Leaves something to be desired ...

~~~
jcl
You can go to the linked M-Lab site to play with the visualization first-hand,
which includes a scale, as well as with numbers that popup on rollover (note
that you need to move the time slider to see Delaware):

[http://www.google.com/publicdata/explore?ds=z6q5492nj009fe_&...](http://www.google.com/publicdata/explore?ds=z6q5492nj009fe_&ctype=m&strail=false&nselm=s&met_s=download_throughput&hl=en&dl=en#ctype=m&strail=false&nselm=s&met_s=download_throughput&scale_s=lin&ind_s=false&met_c=download_throughput&ifdim=region:country:840&pit=1262304000000&hl=en&dl=en)

FWIW, they include numbers in the article's description of the figures.
"Hotter" means toward the red end of the spectrum. Delaware's label can be
seen under the orange circle (partly transparent).

~~~
RiderOfGiraffes
Hmm. Not their fault, I know, but as described here:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2320323>

flash no longer works on my laptop. I'm using the built-in version in Chrome
(as best I can determine) and I consistently get

    
    
      The following plug-in has crashed: Shockwave Flash
    

It works for a while if I shut down Chrome and restart, but it doesn't last
long. I'm finding I don't really care much, although it would be nice if the
much vaunted Chrome were actually better than IE in practice. For me.

<sigh>

Not been a good day.

</rant>

~~~
jcl
FWIW, regarding your Flash problem: you might try checking to see if there is
an update for your video drivers. The latest versions of Flash have been using
increasing amounts of hardware acceleration, so they could have started using
some feature that is poorly supported in your current driver.

